# Tiny newbie stash!



## miss sha (May 25, 2009)

*CLICK HERE FOR UPDATE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

I've only been buying makeup since like... February-ish? It definitely hasn't been very long, but I've been buying like a fiend since I started. My collection is like 85% MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a shot of everything:






But first! All my MAC!






My eyeshadow palette:




1st Row: Coppering, Trax, Gorgeous Gold, Humid, Club
2nd Row: Deep Truth, Steamy, Aquadasiac, Graphology, Black Cherry
3rd Row: Shroom, Ricepaper, All That Glitters, Saddle


My potted eyeshadows:




1st Row: Amber Lights, Carbon, Plumage
2nd Row: Moonflower, Sumptuous Olive, Warm Chill


MAC face products:




Moisturizer, NC45 foundation (which I don't use anymore since I suspected it was making me break out), blush in Gentle, MSF in medium dark


My blush palette:




Coppertone and Gingerly


Lip products:




Glamorsun, Hey Sailor, 1N, Bateaux lip/lustreglasses. Clear lipglass and lip conditioner (LOVE the lip conditioner!).


MAC brushes:




Mini 129, 217, 239. Shhhhh, they're not dirty. >___>


And back to non-MAC:




MUFE 502 e/s, Smashbox honey e/s, Smashbox Panarama e/s trio (I've never used this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




); Stila lip glazes in Berry, Brown Sugar, Apricot, and Starfruit; Mary Kay lip balm and Smashbox Lip & Lid primer






NARS bronzer in Casino and Clinique Even Better foundation in cream caramel.






Urban Decay 24/7 e/ls in Baked, Zero, and Rockstar; Sephora Lash Plumper






I keep everything in these two bags. All of the brushes and prep products (lid primer, MSF) goes in the smaller bag, everything else goes in the larger bag. I'd keep them in something more organized but I don't think I have enough to warrant a big container or train case yet.






I got the two bags from the Etsy seller thedaintysquid. Aren't they adorable? They're really well made too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Haha, I can't wait to edit this post in a year to see how much it's grown from the little bit I have here.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Not tiny at all for a 3 month collection...You have some great items!


----------



## miss_primer (May 25, 2009)

You have alot for only 3 months.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 25, 2009)

u had more than me when i was a newbie! great stuff.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

u have quite a bit considering your still new!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 25, 2009)

This is a big stash for a newbie starting 3 months ago. Girl you already have a 15 pan palette full. Great items, enjoy.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 25, 2009)

Nice stuff!!! Not bad for a person who has been having a stash for 3 months!


----------



## miss sha (May 25, 2009)

Almost full! I still have one pan empty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys! I just bought a Philosophy flat-topped brush and a Sephora brow kit but I'm trying to hold off for a little while now.

At least until the MAC F&F sale and the Graphic Garden release. >__>;;;


----------



## cathlila (May 26, 2009)

nice! you have way more than me and I also started collecting around 3 months ago...

love the eyeshadow choices!


----------



## Boasorte (May 26, 2009)

Bloody Hell!
That's more than me, I can't wait to see how my stash looks say, August!!!! I have to slow it down though, my checking account was negative today, had to transfer funds from my savings


----------



## miss sha (May 26, 2009)

Thanks!

Haha, I can't wait to see what MINE looks like in August! Oh man, Naked Honey, Graphic Garden, and Euroistocrats are going to bleed me DRY!


----------



## Boasorte (May 27, 2009)

Me too! Can't wait for Graphic Gardens!! I wish they would speed up this job training lol so I can hurry up and make money


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofie1507* 

 
_u have quite a bit considering your still new!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 27, 2009)

Fun stash!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 27, 2009)

This isn't tiny! I have been collecting for a year and a half and I about the same amount! Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 27, 2009)

nice start =)


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

That is really nice collection for a starter!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, ladies. XD My collection has grown since this post! A couple of visits to Sephora, the MAC F&F sale, a recent visit to my local CCO, an incoming order from Euroistocrats II and now I'm just waiting for Color Craft, PLUS buying a MALM vanity from Ikea...

I think it's time for an update very soon!


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 28, 2009)

I love all your eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is definitely quite a bit of makeup for 3 months, and I can't wait to see your new pics of your updated collection.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 9, 2009)

Updates time! Two months since making this post and my collection has grown even larger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I can no longer fit everything in my little makeup bags so I bought the smaller MALM vanity and put it in my room.






Liquid foundations are kept on top. The only new addition is Revlon ColorStay (Toast). The black bottle peeking in back is my Sephora daily brush cleaner that I used to clean brushes between colors.






Brushes are kept in a bathroom cup holder for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get all fancy at some point and split up the eye and face brushes. 219 and 226 are my new MAC brushes from last update. I plan on buying a bunch from Sigma soon!






Everything in the drawer. From left to right: 3 e/s palettes and 1 blush palette; on top are lip products, on bottom are blushes/MSFs/powders; e/s pots on the left, prep/face products on the right, not in a container are my NARS products and a backup of Buzz l/g, beside are eye products that aren't e/s; then all my empty boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Closeup of the left side.






Closeup of the right side.






My 3 eyeshadow palettes are split up blues/greens, pinks/purples, neutrals/browns/brights.
Pinks/purples: Expensive Pink, Trax, Blackberry, Nocturnelle, Graphology.
Blues/greens: (t-b, r-l) Swimming, Steamy, Aquadisiac, Shimmermoss, Deep Trust, Club, Humid.
Neutrals: (t-b, l-r) All That Glitters, Ricepaper, Shroom, Gorgeous Gold, Coppering, Satin Taupe, Saddle, Woodwinked.
My blush palette isn't pictured since there's nothing new in there.






Lippies!
Lipsticks: London Life, Cockney, Naked Paris.
Lipglosses: Buzz (I have a backup of this!), 1N, Bateux, Hey Sailor, Glamoursun, Lychee Luxe, Venetian
Rue d'Rogue dazzleglass, clear lipglass.






Powders/blushes.
MSFs: Sunny By Nature, Cheeky Bronze, Warm Blend, Smooth Merge, MSF Natural (Medium Dark).
Blot Powder (Dark).
Blushes: Gentle MB, Fab-dabulous MB, X-Rocks






Pot e/s.
Sumptuous Olive, Buckwheat, Carbon, Newly Minted, Warm Chill, Moonflower, Plumage, Amber Lights, Vibrant Grape






Zoomlash sample, Blacktrack f/l, Brassy f/l, lip conditioner, Studio Sculpt concealer (NW40).






Non-MAC. Most of this is the same. New additions: Bare Minerals newbie kit (tan), EDM samples, NARS powder foundation (Sedona), Sephora eyebrow palette, Covergirl Lash Blast, Too Faced Lash Injection sample.


And that's it! Next I want to pickup a couple of NARS blushes and some e/s from MAC Love That Look but otherwise I'm taking a break... until I go back to school, and then I'll be working on filling up my palettes.


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks great, your collection has really grown


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome collection! You've got some fabulous stuff


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 13, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## chilwah (Jul 13, 2009)

wow that's a pretty big collection. If only I could afford all that. Well done! looking forward to your next update


----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

great collection for a starter


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice collection for less than a year old junkie! you've got some great stuff! It's like watching a baby grow isn't it? You just get so proud!


----------



## elb154 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, your collection has grown a lot. You have some great stuff. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## FemmeFabb (Jul 14, 2009)

Mama your collection is on steroids! I love it


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 14, 2009)

You have some things that I would love to have!  Really great stuff, large or small collection!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 14, 2009)

this is a great collection for a few months impressive mac items you have awesom goodies!


----------



## miss sha (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments ladies! Haha, I pretty much have no control when it comes to spending, especially on the pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My collection's grown a bit more today! I went to my closest CCO and picked up some things. I got the Shadowy Lady quad (I already have Deep Truth, but I wanted the other colors), Thunder e/s, and Lovely Lily and and Heritage Rogue pigments. Heritage Rogue is GORGEOUS but I'm sad there's only 4.3g of it as opposed to Lovely Lily being a full pot. There were a couple of other pigments there as well that I want the next time I go. Like I needed another MAC addiction.


----------



## Sass (Jul 15, 2009)

Great load you have there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Working my way up to your level.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow impressive! You´re no newbie no more! 
And is that a Lumiere flat top brush i see in your brush holder?


----------



## miss sha (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ Haha, I guess I'm not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Collection-wise, at least, since I'm still learning how to best apply my makeup, especially eyeshadow.

And nope, it's a Philosophy airbrush. I use it to apply my liquid foundation.


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Jul 30, 2009)

You have an awesome collection. Keep it going!


----------

